# Forum General General Discussion  A way to find people with my name in Russia/Ukraine/Belarus?

## zim64half

Hello from Chicago! 
I am trying to find out if there is a way I can locate people with
my last name in Russia, Ukraine, or Belarus. 
In english, my last name is Zimberoff. 
I am told that in Russian it could be: Зимберов or Цимберов. 
Unfortunately, I do not speak Russian or Ukranian, but I understand that 
many people over there do speak English. 
So my hope is to find a Zimberoff in one of these countries that can
help me do a little family tree research - in English.   ::   I would also like
to find someone with an email address if possible. 
Also, I just think it would be great to talk to someone over there who 
could be a long-lost relative. 
Can anyone think of a way I can go about this? 
Thank you in advance! 
-Jason Z.

----------


## JJ

> I understand that 
> many people over there do speak English.

 Unfortunatly they don't.

----------


## DagothWarez

http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?stype=w ... 5%F0%EE%E2

----------


## Wowik

> http://www.yandex.ru/yandsearch?stype=www&nl=0&text=%D6%E8%EC%E1%E5%F0%  EE%E2

 Better way

----------


## Wowik

> So my hope is to find a Zimberoff in one of these countries that can
> help me do a little family tree research - in English.    I would also like
> to find someone with an email address if possible.

 Try to write e-mail to site http://www.sem40.ru/jurnal/mayak.shtml mayak@sem40.ru

----------


## fortheether

Hello zim64half,
   My grandfather was born in the Ukraine and my grandmother was born in Belarus.  I'm trying to trace my family also.  I've traced my grandfather back to 1912 when he arrived at Ellis Island but have found nothing in the Ukraine.  Still trying.  Here's some sites that may help:  http://www.mtu-net.ru/rrr/ http://www.mtu-net.ru/rrr/ukraine.htm http://www.jewishgen.org/Belarus/ http://www.genealogia.ru/en/main/ http://www.mtu-net.ru/rrr/links.htm http://www.vgd.ru/ http://www.feefhs.org/home.html http://genealogy.iatp.org.ua/eng/ http://www.rootsweb.com/~ukrwgw/index2.htm
If you want to pay someone to search for you: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Esta ... page1e.htm 
Good luck! 
Scott

----------


## Юрка

> In english, my last name is Zimberoff.
> I am told that in Russian it could be: Зимберов or Цимберов...

 А может быть "Цымберов" (maybe "Цымберов") ?..
Telephone directory (телефонный справочник): http://interweb.spb.ru/phone/

----------


## Lampada

А может быть и ЗИЛЬБЕРОВ.

----------


## Wowik

> А может быть и ЗИЛЬБЕРОВ.

 Вряд ли. 
Зимбер/Цимбер/Цымбер ещё да. Но так фамилия могла измениться, если кто уехал из России. Если он оставался, то вряд ли отбросил окончание. 
вообще-то саму фамилию тут обсуждали. 
В этом ветке вопрос стоит как теперь искать, если фамилия более/менее известна Зимберов/Цимберов/Цымберов

----------


## Siriusly

THis topic got me to think:
I know there is a Врубел Улица in Moscow. It is probably named after the famous Russian 19th painter Врубел. How common is this name in Russia? What are it's roots? You see, my last name is Vrabel and I am wondering what the linguistic roots of this name are and if they are related to the name Врубел; or the Ukrainian Vrabel, as in the famous singer Alexander Vrabel. 
My parents were of Slovak origin and thought that the name was a variation of the Slovak word "sparrow" which is similar to the  Russian word "воробей". I also notice similarities with the Polish name- Wrobel; and the German= Frobel. Is there an obvious common linguistic thread in all these names? I am just curious, I personally do not  put much stock in geneology or ethnicity. But me personally, I would rather be named after a bird than a street!! But then, I am  not an egomaniac!

----------


## DagothWarez

> It is probably named after the famous Russian 19th painter Врубель

----------


## Wowik

> I also notice similarities with the Polish name- Wrobel; and the German= Frobel.

 Do not miss diactric!
Polish "Wr

----------

